# top router safety issues



## bobmurphy (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm just starting out in carving signs and thought I may as well start right with safety.

Can you outline the main safety issues you have experienced with handheld routers (plunge and fixed base)

Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bob,

1. Safety glasses
2. dust mask
3. Tool maintenance - if it needs fixed don't keep using it..FIX IT
4. Don't be afraid of the tool, learn how to use it correctly 
5. Respect the tool for what it can do .. cut wood ... and your hands, arms, legs ....
6. If the set up doesn't look right then it is not right, stop and correct what's not right
7. If it doesn't feel right then stop and see if something isn't right
8. Don't ever use a deadman switch or any foot activated switch on a router
9. Router bits are sharp and they cut even when the power is off
10. If it's kicking the board back at you stop shoving it harder ... it just kicks harder
11. If work is too small to hold then don't hold it in your fingers
12. "It's just one cut", is no reason to ignore safety.
13. "I know it's not made for this but I'll use it any way" is hard on tools and maybe you
!4. "I sure am getting tired so I'll just rush to finish it up before I quit" might just make you quit earlier than you planed 
15. Excuse, Excuse, Excuse, never makes it right
16. Remove or lower the bit when you are through with it.
17 Make sure the area is clean before you start work.
18. Water and electricity don't mix, use battery power or air power is better

And all the rest of the safety rules,

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't plug in a router while holding it against your body. I've seen it happen & it wasn't pretty.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If someone accidentally knocks a router off the bench, don't pick it up and turn it on without checking it first. 
Unplug it before you look it over, make sure the bit is not bent.
If someone does pick it up and turn it on and the bit is bent it jumps out of his hand and bounces all over the floor. 
If that happens don't try to grab the bouncing router. grab the cord and jerk it out of the socket. 
He was going to try to grab the router while it was bouncing around the floor. 
Dancing around a runaway router is not a place I want to be.
The bit could have come apart, broken, or come out of the router and seriously hurt someone.


If you have long hair keep it contained. I saw one guy that was really lucky, just lost a chunk or hair from the side of his head.

Make sure you tightened the collect, if you are not sure then make sure it's tight.

If you feel vibration that is not normal, stop and check to see why you are feeling it. We had a large specialty bit made and the first time it was used the operator felt a vibration that was not there when he started the cut. He stop and found that a piece of the carbide had come lose and gone somewhere, latter found it had traveled the length of the shop.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't sharpen tools or bits on a sander or grinder that is hooked to your dust collector.

We had a guy from another shop catch the big outside industrial dust collector on fire while sharpening a screwdriver on a disk sander.


----------



## bobmurphy (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the initial responses - they are really helpful!

I think I have a false sense of security in regards of handheld routers versus table mounted routers... As the cutter seems more enclosed and guarded on a handheld machine. But from reading some of the above I am learning of safety issues which I would never have thought of!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"can you outline the main safety issues"

Some here but attention to all the others, given the dangerous nature of the sport, should be taken.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike

Don't Stop more


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Always, ALWAYS, make sure the router is unplugged before your hands go anywhere near the cutter. 

If you get distracted by something or leave the work area even for a minute, make sure you don't assume that everything is exactly how you remember it, double check first.

Trust me on this one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's one of the many neat things on the new Craftsman Routers.

They have a green light on the router showing you that you have it plugged in and it's hot and ready to go Plus you can remove the plug right at the router motor with a quick 1/4 turn so you don't need to run the plug down at the outlet/drop cord..great safety item.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927680000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

==


----------



## Chris_L (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm very new to routing and not very experienced with power tools. A such, I unplug my router after the task at hand is completed. Meaning that while using a dovetail jig, i do my cut and then turn off and unplug the router. I insert the next pieces, plug it back in, do the cuts, power off, unplug. So far all that it has cost me was a chuckle when I realize that I forgot to plug it back in after I get all set up. I've also chosen my clothing in this cold weather carefully(I work in an unheated garage)...nothing loose or hanging. It's like when I picked up motocross at age 37: started out with all the protective gear from day one. Felt naked if any piece was missing. I'm hoping to start out with the most respectful approach to safety and ingrain that in my thinking.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Kitchen Router

My aunt reached into her blender to free the jammed blade. Need I say more?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

*Make it a habit to make safe habits*



Chris_L said:


> I'm very new to routing and not very experienced with power tools. A such, I unplug my router after the task at hand is completed. Meaning that while using a dovetail jig, i do my cut and then turn off and unplug the router. I insert the next pieces, plug it back in, do the cuts, power off, unplug. So far all that it has cost me was a chuckle when I realize that I forgot to plug it back in after I get all set up. I've also chosen my clothing in this cold weather carefully(I work in an unheated garage)...nothing loose or hanging. It's like when I picked up motocross at age 37: started out with all the protective gear from day one. Felt naked if any piece was missing. I'm hoping to start out with the most respectful approach to safety and ingrain that in my thinking.


*Make it a habit to make safe habits*.
You are off to a good start. 
When you get a new tool always figure out the safest way to use the tool. Check with others to find out what to watch for and what to watch out for.
Make your rules for using the tool and make them a *habit*.

You unplug your router more than the average router user but that is your *habit*. You made the *habit*, stick to it! 

*EVERYONE ELSE* 
The most important time to unplug your router is when you are changing the bit. 
*LET'S ALL MAKE THIS A HABIT!*

*EVERYONE READ THE QUOT FROM CHRIS*
"I've also chosen my clothing in this cold weather carefully(I work in an unheated garage)...nothing loose or hanging."
*LET'S ALL MAKE THIS A HABIT!*

We all have *HABITS*, let's try to make then *GOOD ONES*

Mike


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

paduke said:


> Mike
> 
> Don't Stop more


OK Bill this one's for you,

A router is for routing.
It is not a power drill, don't try to use it for one.

Not only did he try to use the router for a drill, he did not have the board clamped down or in a vise! The board went spinning past 2 other people and ended up on the 4th bench from his. 

Lucky people, no one was hurt!

Mike


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike
Tragically you have the foundation for a reality show. Nohing is foolproof because fools are too smart.


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll borrow one of the cardinal rules of firearms safety: keep your finger off the trigger until you're ready to "fire". Carrying grip&trigger portables by their convenient handles puts you finger right there. Know where that finger is at all times.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I think that's why I dislike the router with power switch on the handle, when you pick it up it's very easy to turn it on,,,that's why I use a dead man floor switch for that type of router.

It's best to be safe than sorry..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/speed_control.html
==


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep; done that with my belt sander...man can they travel!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Only a few of things I would add to Mike's list. 1. Always wear hearing protection, routers are really loud. 2. Never sit a router down on the bit whether it is still spinning or not. 3. Always make sure you are feeding from the right direction. Climb cutting can be dangerous, it can thrown boards at very high velocities across a shop.


----------

